# Death Ride Roll Call



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

Just wanted to see how many forum members are doing the 129 miles of fun this Saturday? I for one will be there. Heading up Fri morning sometime. I hope to better my last years time and break 9 hours.


----------



## DasMud (Jun 8, 2003)

whoops, totally missed this thread before the ride. I was there... unfortunately sick as a dog. I had as much snot coming out of me, as I had water going in. 5 passes gave me a nice swollen taint.  Plenty of training gone to waste all because of a cold/flu. I ended up just riding at a medium pace, and trucking along.

I was on a green Santa Cruz Roadster with a white helmet / blue Santa Cruz jersey. What were you riding?


----------

